# ????



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I walked about 5 miles of public land north of turtle lake last night. I didn't see one bird. My dog got birdy once and thats it. I know we got the snow storm up here last weekend but shouldn't the bird be back in the CRP and grass by now? I know they got pushed last weekend, but i figured i would find something I saw tons of birds in the same spots grouse hunting. Help me out here. I left 2 limits of birds at my mom and dads last weekend when i went home for the opener b/c i said, " I would be shooting plenty up here so you can have these." Where the heck did they go?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nr's killed them all


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

shot at probably, killed i doubt it.


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Considering Nr's can't hunt public land till Sat 15 Oct I would hardly think you can place blame there.

I hope you were joking.

Sounds a little bitter in here. :-?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I hope you were joking


.

Duh, I have some beach front property near Valley City to sell you, Dicks sunbathing on it :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Better try some of the thicker cover.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob....are you one of those NR who keeps killing all our birds? 

It might be nice enough to sunbathe this weekend.But I bet you left your suit at home.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The way I shoot those birds will die of old age, I keep getting way too much cattail fuzz in my eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

of course i was. I can't hit anything either


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Here we go,

White Male Residents of Minot killing them all. :sniper:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Norm, I'm from Turtle Lake. We hunted opener and found very few birds in the CRP.. They are not back in there yet. Try heavily wooded areas and shelter belts with lots of cover. This is where we found them. Also there were some birds killed. But we still saw several hundred the two days we hunted..


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I kinda figured that. I walked some canal land last SE of TL man that musta got pounded this last weekend! I coun't believe rooster were already flushing 100 yds ahead! They were running on the dong too. He couldn't catch em. Granted he is just a yr old coulda missed a few. Well i guess at least i found some.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

PLOTS land where I hunted was hit HARD this last weekend. There was at least 4 different groups in one PLOTS quarter Sat. alone.


----------

